# Hair Trend - Giant Snap Clips



## Ashley (Jul 2, 2008)

Max Factor Backstage:







Picture found on flickr. She bought it at H &amp; M:











and seen in this video around 0:22

What do you think? Would you wear it?

Source of Max Factor Pic

Source of Red Clip Pic


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 2, 2008)

Holy cow. Um, no. Well, maybe the way the red ones are done is kinda cool, but I could never pull something like that off.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 2, 2008)

Those would be so awesome for Halloween though, if you were being a girlscout or some form of little kid... hahaha


----------



## nanzmck (Jul 2, 2008)

wow. i actually really like it.

the first pic, not so much. but the red clip girl rocks em.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree that the red clip girl looks best in them... but really they just look kind of foolish


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 2, 2008)

for some reason i want to take those and run around and randomly snap them on people's hair.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm so in love with Prima J, as soon as i saw this thread i immediately thought of Janelle's clips in this video. I don't like it at all, I hardly like the small ones either. I used to use them back in jr high all the time and when i wear them, i look like a kid, its just not for me.


----------



## monniej (Jul 2, 2008)

i love clippies, but man, those clippies are huge! lol~ i actually use the smaller pincurl clips everyday! i have black and brown. i used to wear my hair straight to the back and it was looking pretty severe, so i started parting it on the side or down the middle. i use the clippies to keep it off my face. i wonder if anyone thinks it's childish? oh well...


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe if there was a smaller version like a medium size.


----------



## Darla (Jul 2, 2008)

hate it, hate it, hate it


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 2, 2008)

I can just imagine women walking around with them in their hair - like the old banana clips.

Please keep these clips in the hair - only when it is being styled.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 2, 2008)

i actually like the way the girls wearing them in the 2nd picture



but the 1st one is nasty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...x


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't like them. They're way too big.

I have some colourful medium sized ones that I got from Topshop that are about 10cm (maybe a bit more) and they look really nice because they're big enough to be noticed but not big enough to look stupid.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 2, 2008)

I like the pictures of the red clips way better, the pink one looks really odd!

I do like this trend i know i would wear those clips, i love weird stuff like that haha.

I wonder where i can find those clips? I ony have the small kind.

Thanks for posting Ash!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 2, 2008)

No, I think it looks nappy.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 2, 2008)

Makes sense to keep hair in place while styling it - but never to wear in public.


----------



## monniej (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I think it looks nappy.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 2, 2008)

oh gosh- here we go again with this crazy fashion...


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually really like the way the red one looks. I'd have to see more......I'd like to get one and see what I could do.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 2, 2008)

Hahahahahaha, funny as hell, but I don't think they're for me.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, I think it looks nappy. Huh?


----------



## shesadiva (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are huge clips, I don't think I can't pull it off.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 6, 2008)

I actually had a two black ones like that. Can't remember how I ended up with them, but I did use them ard the house to clip up some loose ends of my hair. Have never worn them out before though.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are kinda cute... I wonder how heavy they are! LOL


----------



## charish (Jul 6, 2008)

they look so funny, remind me of over sized baby diaper pins. never would i wear.


----------

